# Conversations Privacy



## Maharaj

Hello,

Other than the person I'm talking to who else can view my forum conversations?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Conversations are like mailbox: private.
Only forum discussions are public.


----------



## Maharaj

and what's the use of "Lock conversation (no responses will be allowed)" ?


----------



## atcheque

It's to leave a message to someone and avoid answers. If you have to leave for a while, for instance.


----------



## Maharaj

Thank you


----------



## mkellogg

Please note that this forum software occasionally has security holes. I try my best to stay on top of it, but there is always the possibility that private conversations could be exposed.  If a conversation really needs privacy, use some other method that will be more secure, such as gmail.


----------



## Maharaj

Thank you @mkellogg


----------



## Gemmenita

Hello all,

There is a long time that I have a question and I think now that the privacy of conversations is discussed here, this thread would be the best place to ask it:

Yes, conversations are private and only participants have access to them, therefore I wonder what could be the function of 'Report' button in Conversations?
(Or does it really function ?)

Since 'Reported messages' goes to Moderators, so if this button really functions, does it mean that Moderators could have access to conversations (at least when a message is reported to them via this button?)  Has anybody already used this button?

Thanks !


----------



## velisarius

It's like any real-life face-to-face conversation. If you tell someone something, they may have the urge to reveal that information to someone else, so you should be careful with private messages.

I've reported a conversation post on two or three occasions: obscene remarks sent to me by members not known to me. People who post on forums can be rather...strange.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

When you report a message, mods can see only it_* (* that message)_, not the whole conversation.


----------



## Gemmenita

OOOH! That's wonderful all you said. Thank you very much _velisarius_ and _atcheque_.

@velisarius: I thought always that Report button would get visible the conversation to Mods but if mods can see only the reported message and not the whole conversation, I wonder how Mods decided about those obscene remarks sent to you without seeing them?


----------



## velisarius

An offensive post in a conversation, just like an offensive post in a thread, can be reported. The mods will see the post you reported, so in a conversation that would only be the offensive post itself.

Don't expect the moderators to sort out private quarrels though. The offensive posts sent to me were also sent to other members, and it was pretty obvious that they were completely uncalled for. 

You have the option of not reading or replying to members you don't want to converse with.


----------



## Gemmenita

velisarius said:


> The mods will see *the post* you reported,


Oh, I seeee, that's the point. So, only the related post whose Report button is clicked on gets visible to Mods.

Thanks a lot _velisarius_. I wish you the best on the Forums.


----------



## wildan1

velisarius said:


> You have the option of not reading or replying to members you don't want to converse with.


You also have the option of putting a member on the "ignore" setting at the top right of their profile, meaning you do not receive any further messages s/he tries to send you.


----------

